# Flumph forum?



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2002)

A place to discuss the creature that _really_ helps define the game. 

Talk about the 1e Fiend Folio, flumph tactics, psychology, diet, new flumph sub-types, recipes for flumphs, etc. 

Also post new flumph feats, powers, magics, and so on and so forth. 

Finally, present flumph NPCs and GMCs for others to inflict upon their players. 

I think such a place has *lots* of potential!

Discuss among yourselves.


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 2, 2002)

Oh yes, what a good idea...


----------



## Darraketh (Feb 2, 2002)

Excellent! Finally my flumph Paladin PrC will get the attention it deserves.  Which goes with out saying that they are highly underrated as a character class.

If this forum takes off like I am sure it will, I'll post the details of my special anti-flipping feat.

Kudos to Piratecat for keeping these forums on the cutting edge of 3e gaming!  You da man! or is that cat...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 2, 2002)

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *Kudos to Piratecat for keeping these forums on the cutting edge of 3e gaming!  You da man! or is that cat... *




Funny that, I don't recall seeing any flumphs in 3e.  Is it an oversight do you think.


----------



## Darraketh (Feb 3, 2002)

They're *canon*.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Feb 3, 2002)

Bah!  You hardnose DMs and your uber-monsters!  Of course its easy for you to get TPKs when you're using that most munchkined of all monsters - the Flumph!

There was NO WAY to defend against it - it could just float up to you and....




ummmm...




errrr




ahhhh....




What the heck did they do again?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 3, 2002)

*The 3e Flumph!!!!!*



> *From the Creature Catalog:*
> 
> FLUMPH
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Feb 3, 2002)

Yeah, well that might sound like a good thing to give a poor, obscure monster that "deserves" more attention, but what about all of the other bizaare, underused monsters, huh?  Are we going to have a seperate forum for the Wolf-In-Sheeps-Clothing?  What about the fremlin?  Or the digester? We can't forget the froghemoth, no sirre!  Don't forget about pretty much all of the monsters from Spelljammer!  What do ya think of that. HUH?!

Try to think of the little people... the flumph is not the only unused monster around here...


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 4, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *A place to discuss the creature that really helps define the game.
> 
> Talk about the 1e Fiend Folio, flumph tactics, psychology, diet, new flumph sub-types, recipes for flumphs, etc.
> 
> ...




I believe the flumph deserves its own site with forums for each of the topics above.

Donate and support www.flumph.org! Yea!


----------



## Someguy (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes...too FLUMPHS...

We can also post Flumph stories, where we sit in the old rocker, and reminisce about or good'ole Flumphs...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 5, 2002)

flumphs are in deed a great and interagal part of D&D that seens to have been left out.  Three cheers for a flumph board!

Anyone else miss dragon ecologies, the fone on the flumph was my personnal favorite.


----------



## Turlogh (Feb 5, 2002)

*All Flumphs all the time?*

Whats next a Flumph TV network?

Question- has anybody ever used a Flumph in game? Has it ever appeared in a published adventure (or any where else for that matter)?


----------

